# Indonesian Ferry "LAMPUNG"



## Vernal (Feb 10, 2006)

I have recently found this video on Youtube and on the video it shows a ferry called the LAMPUNG on fire,it looks as though it is the Old Sealink ferry Dalriada built in 1971 in Norway,does anybody have any clue as to what happened to her and where the fire started and what has become of her,personally I think she is a right off.I stood by the ship in Norway as one of the engineers and have researched this ship up untill now.
Can someone provide me with any other details
Thanks 
Norm
This is the link :www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7ONgf986Ko


----------



## Matthew (Nov 30, 2005)

Vernal said:


> I have recently found this video on Youtube and on the video it shows a ferry called the LAMPUNG on fire,it looks as though it is the Old Sealink ferry Dalriada built in 1971 in Norway,does anybody have any clue as to what happened to her and where the fire started and what has become of her,personally I think she is a right off.I stood by the ship in Norway as one of the engineers and have researched this ship up untill now.
> Can someone provide me with any other details
> Thanks
> Norm
> This is the link :www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7ONgf986Ko


This featured on the internet a while back:



People's Daily 10:10 16/11/06 said:


> Indonesian ferry catches fire, no one injured
> 
> People's Daily 10:10 16/11/06
> 
> ...


----------

